# Ladder standoffs?



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey guys, do most here use the Werner type 10" ladder standoff? I rarely do exteriors but had checked some local paint stores regarding other sizes (one claims to have a 24" standoff but can't confirm) and 10" seems to be the universal size....

I also saw the ladder max which is a 19" but wasn't too sure about the 'legs'...they look like they could do more damage to siding (cheap masonite down here mostly) than the Werner types...

Thanks 

Jeremy


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Masterpiece said:


> Hey guys, do most here use the Werner type 10" ladder standoff? I rarely do exteriors but had checked some local paint stores regarding other sizes (one claims to have a 24" standoff but can't confirm) and 10" seems to be the universal size....
> 
> I also saw the ladder max which is a 19" but wasn't too sure about the 'legs'...they look like they could do more damage to siding (cheap masonite down here mostly) than the Werner types...
> 
> ...


I use both you mention. Ladder Max is great but it does feel like you way off the wall some times, Werner quick clicks are easy to use and not to expensive...


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok, just wanted to make sure there weren't any larger Werner click type standoffs than the 10"...I may pick up that 19" ladder max to try on my own house first...

Thanks buddy

Jeremy


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I got one of the werner adjustable span/stand offs. Pretty slick. I want to get some of the quick release stand offs. I recommend the large fleece pads, they leave less marks than the ladder booties do.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I like the quick clicks because you can take them off.. I see a lot of yahoos driving around with there 32' ladder on their mini van and the ladder stand off is sticking up in to the air...


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Down here, most painters work out of vans and there's usually only room for one or two guys inside..
They leave the ladder standoffs attached to so the third (usually the newest) guy can have something to grab while riding on top...


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

someone has to hold the ladders down . . .


----------

